
Composable QueryViews - jcalabro
http://blog.composableanalytics.com/2017/02/24/sql-for-everybody/
======
jcalabro
For anyone who cares to play around with this themselves :)
[http://cloud.composableanalytics.com/QueryView.aspx](http://cloud.composableanalytics.com/QueryView.aspx)

